# Most recent IPF8400 rebate form



## tculotta (Jan 16, 2015)

Can anyone point me to the form for the most recent IPF8400 $800 rebate submission? I have googled a million different ways and found nothing and the Canon site is great for current promotions, but those that ended are seemingly nowhere to be found on the site.
Thanks.

Cheers,
Ted


----------



## tculotta (Jan 16, 2015)

Of course I found it right after posting this. There is a drop down on the current promotions of Canon's site that takes you to expired promotions.


----------

